# Bart Ehrman



## Justin Williams (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi folks! 


This is my first post here at PB so please bear with me.

I will soon be reading several works by Dr. Bart Ehrman on the New Testament and Early Christianity (mainly his more scholarly works like _The New Testament, After The New Testament, and Early Chrisitianiy and Late Antiquity_) and so I would like to have some conservative scholars to balance out Ehrman's perspective.

I have already purchased a few books by Dr. Ben Witherington, Dr. Metzger, Dr. FF Bruce and Dr. Bloomberg. But if you have any specific books or authors that would be informative I would greatly appreciate it. 

Blessings,

Justin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Puritan Board!  I have visited your church before, and was a student of Dr. Ehrman many years ago. 

You may find some resources of interest in this thread and this.


----------



## Davidius (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Justin! 

I have also visited your church before. Are you a UNC student by any chance??


----------



## Justin Williams (Aug 25, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Hi Justin!
> 
> I have also visited your church before. Are you a UNC student by any chance??



No I am not a student at UNC. I graduated from Liberty University in 2006 and I am a native of and current resident of Burlington,NC (which is about 20 minutes west of Chapel Hill).

My studies are in preparation for applying to Duke's MA in Religion through their grad school and not their divinity school. I had hoped to apply for the MA program at UNC but after speaking with Dr. Ehrman he advised me to earn a terminal degree from either Wake Forest or Duke first and then apply to UNC because of its competative nature. 

Currently my fiance is in her last year and a half of college and once she graduates and we marry I will then go back to school for my MA. So I'm buying my time by reading, taking some language courses, and working to pay off some of my previous loans.

Blessings,

Justin


----------



## caddy (Aug 25, 2007)

and here

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=13388&highlight=erhman

and here:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=14107&highlight=erhman

and here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=10214&highlight=misquoting+Jesus


----------



## Justin Williams (Aug 25, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Welcome to the Puritan Board!  I have visited your church before, and was a student of Dr. Ehrman many years ago.
> 
> You may find some resources of interest in this thread and this.




Funny thing...I am currently reading Dr. Jones' _Misquoting Truth_ and hope to have it finished tonight.

I am reading it to take a break from Alister McGrath's _Historical Theology_.

Blessings,

Justin


----------

